# Peter Eötvös



## delallan

I went to see the closing night of the 'New Creations Festival' at the Roy Thompson Hall in Toronto last night. The program featured a new cello concerto by the Hungarian composer and conductor Peter Eötvös, 'Grosso'. A shorter second piece by Eötvös, 'zeroPoints', was also featured.

I am wondering if anyone is familiar with Peter Eötvös, and further, what your thoughts are? Although not familiar with his work at all before my exposure last evening, I found the music intriguing. Certainly far more interesting than anything happening in contemporary rock, pop or other music. Although I could not tolerate a steady diet of these 'new' creations, I was none-the-less moved.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I have some of Peter Eötvös's music on CD and I like it a great deal. It's not exactly 'easy' to get into, but it rewards repeated listening. I have one orchestra CD, which includes his pieces _Atlantis_, _Psychokosmos_ and _Shadows_, and a chamber music CD which includes his chamber _Chinese Opera_ and his _Intervalles intérieurs_.


----------



## starthrower

Eotvos is a much neglected composer at this forum. He's written a great deal of music of which I am familiarizing myself with on YouTube. I also have his orchestral works CD, Gliding. There are some excellent performance videos at the Frankfurt Radio Symphony channel. https://www.youtube.com/user/hrSinfonieorchester/search?query=Eotvos And he has some interesting operas including Three Sisters.


----------



## Janspe

Soon a recording will be out with Eötvös' 3rd violin concerto (written for and recorded by Isabelle Faust) which ought to be very interesting. Today I listened to the 1st violin concerto _Seven_ and it was just fabulous, and also the short orchestral vignettes of _zeroPoints_. I'm definitely looking forward to exploring this composer more!


----------



## Janspe

Janspe said:


> Soon a recording will be out with Eötvös' 3rd violin concerto (written for and recorded by Isabelle Faust) which ought to be very interesting. Today I listened to the 1st violin concerto _Seven_ and it was just fabulous, and also the short orchestral vignettes of _zeroPoints_. I'm definitely looking forward to exploring this composer more!


And the recording is out! Very exciting, listening to it as I write this. Shame, then, that it's paired with yet another _Le sacre du printemps_ - I really don't understand why record labels think we need one billion-trillion-gazillion recordings of that work, marvellous though it of course is. Why not record an orchestral work by Eötvös, or some other contemporary composer? Even from Stravinsky there are many scores that still don't see the limelight they deserve, but _no_: another Sacre it is! Disappointing programming for this CD for sure, but I'm very happy to hear the new violin concerto!


----------



## vincula

I'm a fan of his Peter Eötvös' work and have quite a few albums on my shelves. I recommend you these two albums:

_*Jet Stream*_. The couplings are very good indeed, especially Mark-Anthony Turnage, whose work I encourage you to check out.









*Violin Concerto no.2*, _*Cello Concerto Grosso*_. Simply superb in each and every sense.









Regards,

Vincula


----------

